# Teddy, Ducks, and Chickens



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Teddy at almost 10 months:








Here is Teddy and his sister from a different litter but the same parents:









We let the ducks go in our pond in our backyard on Monday and then brought them in for the night. We let them go out again today. But this time we won't bring them back in. I hope they will be OK. They can't fly that good.









On Tuesday I got a baby chick for my birthday!! It's some kind of a bantam. It's name is Cricket. We are getting more soon. Here's Cricket:

















:stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that chick is TOOOOO cute!!! Heck so is everyone else! Teddy is gorgeous!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow Teddy is so big already! He's beautiful! And the ducks and chick are pretty cute to!


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like that chick has no butt.. Could be an aracuna.. What breed is Teddy? He's quite handsome..


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!! Teddy is a German Shepherd.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

teddy is getting so big! i remember when he was a little fuzzball with big feet! and cricket is way too cute. She looks to be maybe a cochin or something, she has feathered feet! my favorite type of bantums.
beth


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I am such a Teddy FAN!! I love it when you post new photos of him. :leap: He looks so much like our Lila - she is also a pure GSD, just got that long-hair gene. We have to keep her shaved in the summer, though, but I'll try to find a pic of her with her coat all grown in. Teddy has sure grown into a beautiful boy!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I'll show you more pics of Teddy soon too. 
Update on the ducks, one of them got munched last night by something!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Hailee!
I found a couple of our long-haired GSD, Lila, from last winter with her full coat - and then a recent shot late this Spring after her summer-do. She sure is a happy girl after she gets shaved. :dance: I swear we take 10 - 15 pounds of fur off her the first time round in the Spring!

Winter (click thumbnails to enlarge)



Spring - I don't have a clear shot of her, but I still think you can tell she's a LOT less furry!


I hope you can post more pics of Teddy soon! He is a rockstar!
I am so sorry to hear about your ducks... :GAAH: It can be tough to try to keep all the little critters safe.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, she is a real beauty!!!!  Reminds me of Teddy too. I'll send you some more of Teddy as soon as I take some.


----------

